# Welsh reptile clubs



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys is there any welsh reptile clubs south Wales would be best thanks Jason


----------



## pebbles90 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking for one too around the Cardiff area and I can't seem to find any, whereabouts are you hoping to find one?

Pebbles


----------



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

I an in Pontypridd not far from Cardiff


----------



## pebbles90 (Mar 4, 2011)

No way! Me too!


----------



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

Good Stuff i have only got a royal which is my daughters. What local shops do you use.


----------



## pebbles90 (Mar 4, 2011)

I tend to use petwise in trefforest industrial estate, I've been to loads of others and I find petwise to be the best for food. Where do you go?


----------



## Cockings (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah i have been in there a few times dont your find it expensive tho


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ive been trying to start a club for months where were you guys 4 months ago lol pm me if your still intrested


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

The South Wales Reptile and Exotic Animal Group is a well established group thats been going on for years and is very popular!
Meetings are every first Friday on the month in Neath.. 
Worth a visit mate, they get some cracking talks on.
South Wales Reptile and Exotic Animal Group | Facebook


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

wel hello hunny do you go if so do u fancy jumping in the car with us lot a going up one month


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> wel hello hunny do you go if so do u fancy jumping in the car with us lot a going up one month


I do go, but I usually go on my way home from work in Swansea so I dont get home before hand... and Im shortly moving to Swansea anyway.
If I do go from Merthyr though, no problem :2thumb:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

thats the trouble with the neath one its over 40 minutes away from me


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Im from Mountain Ash not far from ponty and would be interested if there was somthing closer aswel?


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

Its not that far guys!
I drive from Nelson to the meetings!
It only takes 20-30 mins to them considering I drive 40-1hr to work 7 days a week to swansea


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

I suppose its to much to ask if there are any in Mid-Wales!!!???:blush:


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

ba1l3y76 said:


> I suppose its to much to ask if there are any in Mid-Wales!!!???:blush:


Or Bridgend lol


----------



## GeckoKingdom (Aug 26, 2010)

*hey*

id be intrested in this ! 

We should all start one !


----------



## Evanss (Apr 28, 2011)

or cardiff  :whistling2:


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

or newport


----------

